# dualhead/dualview/nView



## TeCe (1. August 2004)

Tach auch...
Möchte mir gerne den Komfort meines Arbeitsplatzes gerne nach Hause holen...

Denn das Arbeiten mit 3 Monitoren macht weitaus mehr spass, als  PCs mit jeweils nur einen zu Betreiben...

Meine Idee dies umzusetzn wäre zusätzlich zu meiner AGP-Grafikkarte eine PCI-Karte mit mehreren VGA-Ausgängen zu kaufen.
Natürlich möglichst günstig.

Jemand gute Vorschläge - welche GraKa sich am besten neben meiner GeForce4 macht?


----------

